# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > AVR >  چجوری میشه به پوز بانکی  با AVR دیتا داد???????????????

## ahl1374

سلام مهندسین گرامی
بنده می خوام با دستگاه های کارت خوان که در فروشگاهها جهت دریافت وجه با کارت عابر بانک هستن با AVR باهاشون ارتباط برقرار کنم . دوستان اگه اطلاعاتی بدین ممنون میشم .
من میخوام بعد از گرفتن رمز کاربری مبلغی که دستی وارد میشه رو ازطریق برنامه ای که برای AVRv نوشتم وارد کنم .
با تشکر . . .

----------


## shahryari

معمولا با rs232 میشه ارتباط برقرار کرد

----------

